# Indoor cat problem -- DIY 'scat mat'?



## Old_Boy_Scout (Jun 16, 2009)

Before you electrocute your cat 

Many years ago, we had a cat who liked to jump up on the counter. My dad never liked it, but didn't worry about it too much until he caught her eating some meat he had left up there. That was the end of that! He took an old mouse trap (not a rat trap!), put a piece of garden hose around the snap bar and left it set on the corner where she usually jumped up. One whack, and she never jumped up there again :laughing:.


----------



## Ariesgoddess39 (10 mo ago)

Excelcior said:


> Hi, I have a fairly common problem. I have a cat and a medium sized dog which insist on sleeping on the couch and counters. I have tried everything from duct tape sticky-side-up to a piece of cardboard with thumbtacks pushed through to discourage them -- and they just keep sleeping there anyway! I almost think my cat enjoys them!
> I've heard of a device called a 'scat mat' which is more or less just an extremely low power 'electric fence' attached to a vinyl mat. When they step on it, they get a small shock. It is powered by a 9V battery. They are fairly expensive, and being the DIY-er/hacker I am, I'm hoping to be able to make my own. I already have an array of parallel bare wires on a piece of insulated material to lay on my couch. The only question I have is what sort of electricity do I energize it with? I want to give the pets a reason to stop sleeping there, yet I don't want to injure the cat. Does anyone know a safe voltage/amperage combination for a 10 lb. cat? The only information I've been able to scavenge has been for an electric fence to keep cattle in -- needless to say, a WHOLE LOT more electricity than I want on my couch.
> Also, will DC work, or do I need to invert it to AC?
> Thanks in advance!


the scat mat uses a 9 volt battery don’t know if that helps at all. Works for my cats and they both weigh more than 10 lbs
[/QUOTE]


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@Ariesgoddess39 you are responding to a 13 year old thread. Posters may not be active.


----------

